
C++ Casts - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/CPP-Casts/
======
makecheck
Some more notes on casting for completeness:

\- avoiding ambiguity is one reason to use C++-style casts but it’s especially
a problem that you can’t _search_ for C-style casts in a code base; C++-style
casts are easier to find so you can scan code bases for possibly-incorrect
behavior

\- it’s not entirely true that reinterpret_cast<> will not check _anything_ ;
it can fail at compile time for invalid reinterpretations (e.g. you can’t
convert between numeric types this way)

\- const_cast removes "const" but it can also remove "volatile"

\- it’s interesting that the const_cast<> example on an actual "const"
variable does not work but this might just be undefined behavior (e.g.
compiler choosing to locate value in read-only space or not)

